# I have a hard time being repetitious when drawing.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HoytDeagle10 said:


> When I am drawing I have a hard time being repetitious in getting my first knuckle under my ear lobe on the side on my cheek as well it takes me a couple seconds to align everything sometimes, it’s getting better but any good tips??


Post a form photo like this


----------

